# ICS or Ubuntu? Backtrack question too.



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have just finally gotten my HP TP to work now I must really decide if I want ICS or Ubuntu. I was really just going to get ubuntu just because it looks legit but I mean I really have no point to install either of them. I mean what would be the benefits of ICS over Webos and what is so good about ICS? Thats all I ever hear about but nothing about ubuntu. And I have read about people trying to use backtrack on hp TP is this possible? Even if the wireless does not have injection would it be possible to use a wireless adapter some were wondering as was I. Any help would be appreciated already starting to love these forums.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

You can have all three if you want.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Did not know trio boot was possible well I feel dumb but that does not answer the question about injection with backtrack. THANK you though I will look into tri boot or whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I did a little bit of research on ubuntu and saw I learned that I have to get meta doctor but I have not found anywhere to download it, is it in webOS quick install or what? I would check but I'm on my way to work.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

These should help.

http://code.google.com/p/hp-touchpad-ubuntu/wiki/Installationhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1536441


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am trying it right now I will let you know my results after this its onto ICS. I feel like the chroot on preware would have been an easier route but I will try this now.

"3. To run the script, you must have novaterm and novacom installed on your PC so you can get a command line on your Touchpad. Your Touchpad also needs to be in developer mode. I've had mixed results using shells on the Touchpad itself, as they seen to crash after a while but others have had more luck with xecutah/wterm so if you are having trouble with the installer try a different terminal. If you don't have these set up on your pc and Touchpad, Google it; it is pretty easy."

That is where I get stuck. How do I enter the scripts on terminal on my PC or TP and what do I need to do it on my TP the instructions do not reveal a lot for a noob.

I am using the linux command line built into the quick install I used to install preware. I got as far as finishing the first script but no reboot so I am reattempting it but I cannot get it passed the 4gbpartition.sh because it says it is not found when I know it is on there.

I installed and everything now I just dont know how to get into it. It says at the end after the reboot to select ubuntu at moboot but I have no clue what that is. Also when I reboot my tp now I see blue stuff on my screen that indicates a kernel of some sorts but still nothing on how to get ubuntu up and running.

Basically been solving all my dumbass problems myself I downloaded Cyboot and now I just get to a kernel panic for ubuntu...sweet.lolll

Did not even see the second guide, checking it out now. Thanks again.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Any thoughts on what to do from a kernel panic? My webOS is fine should I just repeat steps and re partition probably?


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have literally repeated step cd /media/internal
cp 4GBUbuntuReinstallKernel.sh /tmp
cd /tmp
sh 4GBUbuntuReinstallKernel.sh
because it is a repeat install even though the first time I installed ubuntu it was a kernel panic I figured it counted as a subsequent install. And now everytime I do that step it starts to download then randomly ends and says novacomd socket was closed prematurely novacom: unexpected EOF from server.

HELP THANK YOU.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas I have searched every where for an answer.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard you can't triple boot ubuntu because there's not enough room in boot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's not what my problem is, I don't even have ICS installed lol. Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Honestly, I would only put ics on it. Unless you plan on using it as a developer option for on the go deving I just don't see a need for Ubuntu as my tp is wifi only. And where ever I am that has wifi has a computer. Android 4.0 is amazing. The look, the responsiveness, everything is just solid as hell on the tp. Only thing I can see that doesn't work is mic and camera. And I use those on my phones not my tablet lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I still want to put on ubuntu I am going to try ICS tonight but I still want ubuntu.


----------

